# Brush Spinner ?



## Dog (18 Nov 2003)

I came across a drawing recently of a hand/power tool operated brush spinner. Basically a clamp, which fits round the brush handle, and that's fixed to a wooden shaft with, for the hand operated version, a sprial mechanism attached to a handle which you pull and push up and down while holding the device that holds the brush in a bucket of whatever you need to clean the brush and 'spins' it clean. A power tool version fits into the drill chuck and the drill does the spinning. Anyone ever see these things on sale here in the UK ?

Cheers.


----------



## Scrit (18 Nov 2003)

I seem to recall my dad sing something similar - or was it just that he twirled his brushes by rubbing them briskly between his hands :wink: 

Only joking!


----------



## Dog (18 Nov 2003)

:lol: At the end of the day probably a lot less bother  But if I can't locate one I'll have a go at making one so if you see reports of an 'unidentified Flying Brush' you'll know it's me and my idea :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (19 Nov 2003)

Be careful as a brush spinning out of control can do a fair ammount of damage at crutch height :shock:


----------



## Scrit (19 Nov 2003)

Woodworm

Is that personal experience? :wink: 

Scrit


----------



## Anonymous (19 Nov 2003)

I've got one of these gizmos - got it in a kit from QVC, with bits for spinning brushes and for spinning paint rollers too. Works a treat. The recommended RPM for a power drill is around 2500-3000 RPM, so a typical cordless drill won't get as good results as a corded. 

The cleaning process is 2 fold - first, spin the paint loaded brush/roller (in a deep bucket or cardboard box, else you splatter everything in sight - DAMHIKT) until paint stops flying off. Then dunk the brush/roller in another bucket of water, and massage out any deep remaining paint, then spin again in the box/bucket. The result - a pretty much perfectly clean brush or roller that's dry enough to use straight away with a different colour paint.

As I say, I got my kit after seeing it on Harry Green's DIY show thing on QVC http://www.qkcuk.com, but I just looked and they seem to not have it at the moment


----------



## Dog (19 Nov 2003)

Thanks, I thought I had dreamt the whole thing, I'll keep my eyes open for a kit, a lot safer than what I tried to make using a 6mm metal rod, pipe clamped to the handle of a two inch brush....wonder if the wife will notice the hole in the garage ceilling :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (19 Nov 2003)

Yes scrit they dont call me numb nuts for nothing  :lol:


----------



## Dewy (2 Feb 2004)

That brush & roller cleaner is definitely availible in UK as it's a British invention. 
It regularly gets shown on QVC DIY programmes but not shown on the website unless in stock. They reckon you can clean a brush or roller ready for a different colour with two 7 second spins. 1st to remove the paint followed by a dip in thinners then another 7 second spin. I've seen it used to clean red paint then the brush is used for white. Those 2 colours are the best test. Pink & its not clean, White & you know all the red has gone. http://www.qvcuk.com/


----------

